# Happy New Year



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Wanted to wish everyone here a Healthy, Happy New Year. Hope all goes well for you. 


And: WooooHoooo

Today I left work and drove home for the last time. As of midnight tonight I am officially retired. My new 2010 calendar has 52 weeks of 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday per week. :dance3::dance3:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Congratulations Bernie!! Enjoy the heck out of your retirement.

Happy New Year right back to you and your family.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Happy New Year back to you, enjoy!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya finally made it at last Bernie..... CONGRATS and a very Happy New Year to you! :dance3::dance3:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats and a very Happy & safe New Year to you.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy New Year to you and all..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats, Bernie.. Happy New Year.. and many happy turnings!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats GREAT, Bernie I will wish you a very good retirement and long one too.
HAPPY NEW
YEAR


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I have been told that in a month or two I will wonder how I had time to work.:sarcastic::sarcastic: 

My son posted on facebook that his dad was retiring. Now for the first time in 4 decades he has a new boss "MOM" : with a 42 yr honey-do list.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy New Year


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Bernie. Please enjoy you well deserved retirement as I do mine.
People ask me what I do since I retired and I tell them, Monday thru Friday I rest. Saturday and Sunday I rest up from resting Monday-Friday.
Have a Happy, Prosperous, and Healthy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Wanted to wish everyone here a Healthy, Happy New Year. Hope all goes well for you.
> 
> 
> And: WooooHoooo
> ...


You do realize that we now expect many projects (with photos)...

Congratulations on reaching that milestone acheivement.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My very best wishes to you Bernie on your retirement. You'll still find that there aren't enough hours in the day to fit everything in! Have a fabulous new year.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats on your retirement. Enjoy life now to the fullest as work always seems to get in the way of doing that.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words. I have lots of things I will be doing. My clock repair will keep me as busy as I want. It is still fun to do so don't want to get to a point that it becomes a real job. As for my woodturning it is going to be exciting. I have a brand new oneway coring system that I will now have time to play with, a vacuum chuck I just never had time to deal with, and some other turnings that I want to try now that I can just go out and not have to hurry to get stuff done before the weekend ends or I get a call about work. Yes, as the supervisor I carried a cellphone/leash 24/7.

I can also get a little golf in each week instead of once or twice a month.

We do want to travel. My parents always said, Oh yea we are going travel, but never did. I don't want that to happen to us. I have two army buddies I haven't seen since the early 80's I want to see. We went thru the army from basic training all the way to discharge together. Fly fishing in Montana, Wyoming, and Colorado are on the list. Oh and a couple cruises for the LOML is in the picture.

Harry I know there won't be enough hours in a day to do it all but it will be a least a lot more fun trying now.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations Bernie! Enjoy your retirement! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Bernie, I am envious! (I thought I posted yesterday, but must have gotten distracted and didn't click submit:blink:???)
I am really looking forward to see what comes out of that shop now that you may have some more time. Santa did deliver some nice turning toys and I am starting to build confidence working with scraps and learning my way around. Just wanted to let you know...it's all your fault!:yes4::sarcastic:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Huh who me??? Huh are you sure it wasn't Bob or Harry's fault????:shout::sarcastic:

Thanks Frank.


----------

